# نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء



## اخرستوس انستي (14 مايو 2008)

احبائي .. وجدت بعض الجهلاء يربطون بين النجمة السداسية اليهودية و النجمة المسدسة لعبادة الشيطان .. موجهين بذلك اتهامات لبعض أخوتنا و اساتذتنا بالمنتدى ...

لذا اردت أن ابين لهم جهلم .....
__________________________________
*القسم الاول*
*نجمة داوود*​وتسمى أيضا بخاتم سليمان وتسمى بالعبرية ماجين داويد بمعنى "درع داوود" ، تعتبر من أهم رموز هوية الشعب اليهودي وهناك الكثير من الجدل حول قدم هذا الرمز فهناك تيار مقتنع بأن إتخاذ هذا الشعار كرمز لليهود يعود إلى زمن النبي داوود 







*هناك نظريات مختلفة حول بداية استعمال النجمة السداسية كرمز للشعب اليهودي وفي مايلي بعض من هذه الفرضيات:*

أهمية الرقم 6 في اليهودية في إشارة إلى الأيام الستة لخلق الكون و الأيام الستة التي يسمح بها للعمل و التقاسيم الستة للتعاليم الشفهية في اليهودية 
النجمة السداسية تمثل الحرف الأول و الأخير من اسم داوود بالعبرية דָּוִד حيث يكتب حرف الدال بالعبرية بصورة مشابه لمثلث منقوص الضلع 
من خلال مراقبة الشمس و القمر والنجوم والمذنبات كجزء من التنجيم يعتقد إن النجمة السداسية تمثل ميلاد الملك داوود او زمان إعتلاءه العرش . 
إستنادا على روايات غير موثقة فإن الدرع الذي إستعمله الملك داوود في المعارك في شبابه كان درعا قديما وقام بلفه بشرائط من الجلد على هيئة النجمة السداسية . 
إشارة إلى يهوه الذي يعتبر من أقدم أسماء الخالق الأعظم في اليهودية و الذي يكتب بالعبرية יְהוָה ويمكن تشكيل نجمة سداسية من الحرف الأول و الأخير. 
رمز لتحرير اليهودية من العبودية بعد أربعمائة سنة قضوها في مصر‏.‏ فالشكل المثلث للهرم يدل علي التصوير الشامل لسلطة أما الهرم الآخر المقلوب فيعني الخروج عن هذه السلطة 
لايوجد أدلة في علم الآثار بكون نجمة داوود كانت شائعة الأرض المقدسة في زمن الملك داوود وأقدم دليل أثري تم العثور عليه لحد هذا اليوم هو عبارة عن وجود النجمة السداسية على شاهد قبر في مدينة تارانتو في الجزء الشرقي من جنوب إيطاليا والذي يعتقد إنها تعود إلى القرن الثالث بعد الميلاد ويعتقد بعض الباحثين إن إرتباط النجمة السداسية باليهود


تم العثور على اقدم نسخة من الكتاب المقدس اليهودي في سانت بطرسبرغ ويرجع تاريخ هذا الكتاب إلى عام 1010 وغلاف هذا الكتاب مزين بنجمة داوود
. تم العثور ايضا على مخطوطة قديمة للكتاب المقدس اليهودي المعروف بإسم التناخ في طليطلة ترجع إلى عام 1307 وقد تم تزيين هذه المخطوطة بالنجمة السداسية 




​ 
*القسم الثاني :*
*أحد الرموز الشيطانيه المشهوره ...*​






*لكي لا نستعجل في الحكم هذه ليست نجمه سداسيه , بل مسدسه مختلفه عن تلك اليهوديه !*

*نلاحظ أن أضلاع المثلثين تنطبق على بعضها بطريقه متتاليه , متشابكه , في حين أن النجمه السداسيه مكونه من مثلثين مطابقين غير متشابكي الأضلاع *

*THE HEXAGRAM* 

*المصطلح الإنجليزي المناسب لهذا الرمز *

Mary Ann Slipper *في كتابه **Symbolism of the Eastern Star (رمزيه النجم الشرقي ) في الصفحه الرابعه عشر يقول أن النجمه المسدسه معروفه جدا في العمل الماسوني و لها قوه و نظام قديم جدا , تعد من اقوى الرموز , و كلمه رمز قوي هذه لها إيحائات طقسيه بالتأكيد , لذلك يجب علينا فهم ما هي هذه النجمه و ما تفسيرها.*

*تكمن قوه هذه النجمه الرمزيه من المثلثين , حيث أن أحدهما هو مثلث النار , و الآخر هو مثلث الماء , و إحتوائها بشكل رمزي على الرقم 666 ,رقم الشيطان في رؤيا يوحنا , في الوحشين .*

*أول سته أضلاع من فوق على جانب كل مثلث في إتجاه عقارب الساعه عقارب الساعه , و ثاني مجموعه سته أضلاع على جانب كل مثلث عكس إتجاه عقارب الساعه* , *أستخدم هذا الرمز في القرون الوسطى من قبل السحره في تحضير الشيطان , و العلوم ( السحريه الكيميائيه ) , و تحضير نوع خاص من الشياطين اسمه turd *
*________________*
*اذكروني في صلواتكم*
*الموضوع تجميع من النت*


----------



## الحوت (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

*انا كنت كاتب موضوع بسيط عن نجمة داود :

هل هنالك علاقة بين الموجان ديفيد والكتاب المقدس ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43692*​


----------



## peace_86 (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

واو يا اخريستوس آنستي...

موضوع ولا أحلى...
ربي يباركك يا حبيب القلوب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

*اااااااااايه بس يا أستاذنا المواضيع الجامدة دى 

مواضيعك كلها روووووعة ومعلومات مفيدة جداااااا 

ربنا يخليك لينااااااا *


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

ميرررسى ليك على الشرح والتوضيح وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## Maya (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

*الموضوع في جزأه الأول  مأخوذ من الموسوعة الإلكترونية (wikipedia) بالعربية وأنا سبق وقلت للكثير من الزملاء يجب عدم الوثوق تماماً  بما هو مكتوب باللغة العربية في هذه الموسوعة فهو غالباً ما يفتقد للمصداقية ، لذلك يجب اللجوء إلى القسم الإنجليزي والترجمة ...... 

وردت أخطاء ومغالطات كبيرة فأقدس اسم للرب ( يهوه القدير) لا يكتب بالعبرية  هكذا (הוה) كما ورد في المقالة لأنه ينقص حرف الياء في البداية  ...

ثانياً ورد :




إستنادا إلى كتاب كبالاه Kabbalah الذي يعتبر الكتاب المركزي في تفسير التوراة فإن هناك 10 صفات للخالق الأعظم وقد جرت العادة على تجسيد تلك الصفات على شكل هرم شبيه بنجمة داوود

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو كتاب كبالاه ؟ ومن صنفه على أنه المرجع الرئيسي لتفسير التوراة المقدسة ؟

الكابلاه هي طائفة ومذهب فكري يهودي مرادف لمفهوم التصوف والنسك والتعمق في الروحانيات وطبيعة الخالق وذاته المقدسة  وهؤلاء لديهم كتب عديدة وليس محصورة في كتاب يسمى باسمهم ، وهم ليس بأي حال المرجع الرئيسي لتفسير التوراة ....

أما قضية أن نجمة داود هي مستوحاة من الآلهة المصرية القديمة وأرض الأرواح فهي تبدو بعيدة حتى عن التصور ، فمن يعرف العقيدة اليهودية جيداً يدرك معنى الرموز الوثنية بالنسبة إليها مهما كان من يفرضها ومهما علت رتبته ...

حقيقة إن ما ورد هو محض افتراضات ونظريات بعض فعلاً طرح وبعضها لا أعرف من أين جاء ، بعضها منطقي والآخر بعيد عن المنطق .......*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

شكرا لكل من شرفني بالمرور و التعليق بكلماته الرقيقة
اذكروني في صلواتكم


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

مايا ..
شكرا على مرورك و تصحيحك للموضوع ..
سأعيد تصحيح ملاحظاتك في نفس الموضوع 

شكرا .. اذكريني في صلواتك


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

بالنسبة لاستخدام الفراعنه النجمة المسدسة فهي حقيقة لانه أكتشفوا في مقبرة سنفروا النجمة المسدسة في نقوش المقبرة ..

وليس معنى القول هذا على الاطلاق التقليل من شان حرص اليهود على نبذ الوثنيات من معتقداتهم ..
لذا فانا حاولت أن اوضح الفرق بين النجمه السداسية الخاصة باليهود كرمز ديني مقدس و النجمة المسدسة التي تستخدم في العبادات الوثنية ردا على من يعلق بأنها كلها نجوم

تحياتي


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: نجمة داود و النجمة المسدسه .. ردا على الجهلاء*

*بشكرك على المعلومات الجميلة *
*والشرح الممتع دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

